# Lowrance updates



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Lowrance put out some new soft ware updates on the elite 7 hdi/chirp models for you have a unit may want to go to Lowrance web site


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up! Update is dated July 28, 2015. My unit is registered & they have my email so you would think Lowrance could have sent out a notification?


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, I never got the notification either. Kinda crappy of them...


----------

